

Unikernels can improve Internet security - mrry
https://blog.xenproject.org/2015/04/23/why-unikernels-can-improve-internet-security/

======
ris
...until people need to start making them talk to each other in rich and fast
ways, at which point people will start building IPC mechanisms that are just
as riddled with holes as existing technologies.

People have tried this before, they called them Operating Systems.

(but yes, this debate has been had many times before...)

